
Radix Tempo whitepaper - karmakaze
https://papers.radixdlt.com/tempo/latest/#abstract
======
karmakaze
Found what I was most interested in from the FAQ[0]:

 _Can a bad actor take control of a shard?

With some difficulty - as the Radix universe is split into 18.4 quintillion
shards, and your shard address is deterministic on your wallet address, you
would need to continually cycle PGP key generation to get matching shard
address keys. In addition to this there are several other sybil and spam
attack prevention mechanisms to prevent even high numbers of malicious actors
on a shard being able to reliably control or isolate honest nodes in a shard.

These mechanisms will be covered in more detail in the forthcoming v2 Tempo
White Paper._

Seems like we'll have to wait for the v2 whitepaper for details.

[0] [https://www.radixdlt.com/faq](https://www.radixdlt.com/faq)

